# So, the Maze Haven arrived!!!!!!!!!!!



## mouse_chalk (Aug 6, 2008)

Here it is!

This is what it looks like upside-down, so you can see how the maze works inside....







And this is what it looks like the right way up. I only made the one storey version for now, but you can change it around whenever you like! 







But.....


Wait! 


There's something missing!

Oh, that's right.... 


BUNNIES!!!


Well..... they're all asleep! :shock: Chalk's all tucked up asleep in the hay rack (don't ask lol...), Mouse is sleepyily eyeing me from the top level, Snowy is asleep on the second level, snoozing away, and Barney is sat in the litter tray, eyes closed! :X

:dunno:dunno:dunno

WAKE UP BUNNIES!!!

I'm sat here 'on guard' with my camera, ready to snap them as soon as they get anywhere near it lol...... :waiting:


----------



## delusional (Aug 6, 2008)

....tick-tock bunnies....

Aren't they awake yet?


----------



## Xila (Aug 6, 2008)

Man, that's so cool.
Looks like a blast- I bet they'll love it.
And if not, you can always pack it up and ship it over to me... 

ETA:
I just got a random idea... I wonder if you can hook two+ together? Maybe it's just me (I love walk-thru mazes- I go to the corn maze every year), but I think it would be SO cool to have several of them together...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 6, 2008)

Unless the buns are comfortable on the wood floors, be sure and put it on a carpet. Mine wouldn't gone in it on the slick floor, but once I had it on carpet they loved it. With the exception of the roof, you set your maze up exactly like I have mine!


----------



## osprey (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck getting pics! I was trying and trying to get some good pictures of a couple of foster buns with a Maze haven that BinkyBunny donated, and by the time I snapped the picture, they had always moved away. I finally gave up and made a video.

It really is a neat idea for a toy. I think you could easily put two together side by side as long as the holes lined up.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 6, 2008)

Here are a few pics of Scooter enjoying her maze:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha! The bunnies are indeed awake! I have these couple of pictures, but every otherbun was so sleepy today! Then when they came out they were either too quick to capture or they preferred the castle! :shock:

Slavetoabunny, they normally play on the wood floors, so they're used to it, but I do think about putting a big rug down from time to time to give them a bit more traction- but I just know they'd pee all over it! :shock:

Xila, yeah you can put multiple mazes together! The instruction leaflet gives a configuration for 2 together, or for a 2 storey maze with just one pack. I don't know if you've seen the other threads, but over in the US you can buy them at www.binkybunny.com



Here's a couple of pics of Mouse in there:






Note the paws!!






Forgive the terrible blurriness of these- they kept moving and I didn't have the flash on to get them quick!











Again, sorry for the blurriness! Osprey, you're right, it's soooo hard to get pics of it! 


They do seem to love it though...

I shall be on full bunny maze watch from now on


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 6, 2008)

It looks like it is a big hit with the buns. I think this is the best money I have spent on cardboard in a long time!


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm jealous!! I tried to order one for my guys, but it's way too much to ship it to Canada. Boo.

The pictures are great! They look like they are all having so much fun.

Nadia


----------



## tiabia0 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awwww! That maze is really cool.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh! That maze is aMAZEing! Sooo cool! I so have to get one of those (or more like a couple!) for my bunnies! Where'd you get it? 


Emily


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! Glad you like the pics! I'll try to get some better ones soon...

Emily, I got the Maze Haven from www.thehayexperts.co.uk over here, but the original sellers are www.binkybunny.com in the US, so you can order them there!


----------



## BethM (Aug 6, 2008)

My maze haven is 2 stories:






And remember not to throw away the circle things that come out of the doorways. If you cut a slit in two of them, about halfway up, you can put them together to make a free bonus toy!


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Aug 7, 2008)

[sub]slavetoabunny

How big is [/sub]Scooter? Would Love to buy one of these for our bunnies but one is just over 12 lbs. and the other around 8 or 9.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG! Thanks for the toy tip Beth! :biggrin2: I was actually just looking at the stack of circle bits I'd cut out and thinking about putting them in our green recycling bin, but now I will keep them for a stock of toys! Thanks!

Mom of Joy and Love, Barney and Snowy fit in it perfectly fine and they are at 7lbs-ish..... Don't know how big Scooter is though!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 7, 2008)

Scooter is 5 pounds and Sparky is 6 pounds and fits in the maze just fine. Not sure about your 12 pound bun, the the others should be just fine.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 7, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> And remember not to throw away the circle things that come out of the doorways. If you cut a slit in two of them, about halfway up, you can put them together to make a free bonus toy!


I saved all my circles to give the buns to chew. That's a great idea about making a toy with two of them. I'm going to try that as soon as I get home tonight!


----------



## BethM (Aug 7, 2008)

*No problem! I just used kitchen scissors to cut the slot out. If you make it fairly narrow, it will fit together tightly and hold its shape. Tobi loves to chew on hers, and to pick it up and move it around. Nick and Amelia put theirs in their water dish, so they don't get a new one for awhile. Luckily, there are so many of those circle things, I'll just make a new one!


mouse_chalk wrote: *


> OMG! Thanks for the toy tip Beth! :biggrin2: I was actually just looking at the stack of circle bits I'd cut out and thinking about putting them in our green recycling bin, but now I will keep them for a stock of toys! Thanks!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 7, 2008)

It look's like mouse and chalk are enjoying their new toy.

And Patti..i just love Scooter's cute lil face.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 7, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> It look's like mouse and chalk are enjoying their new toy.
> 
> And Patti..i just love Scooter's cute lil face.


Scooter thanks you (and also knows just how adorable she is)!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 7, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It look's like mouse and chalk are enjoying their new toy.
> ...


Well of course Scooter know's she's adorable.....she's a fine looking young lady


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG Don't tell my buns they will want one...





I want one LOL


----------



## Xila (Aug 7, 2008)

Glad to hear they like it- I want to get one of these for BunBun. He's about 7-ish pounds. It's nice to know he should fit. ^^

Maybe I'll get it for my birthday (It's kind of sad- I asked for almost nothing but rabbit toys for my birthday.)


----------

